# Ft. Morgan Surf Fishing



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Some of the best memories I have of my childhood is of redfishing trips at Ft. Morgan. The past two weeks I've made the journey with my daughter and two nephews so that they could make memories of their own. We did well fishing and got to see some beautiful sights. I hope you enjoy the pic's. Oh, by the way, in two trips we caught 11 bull reds. Three of them 37" and the rest were 30". We also caught two blues and a sail cat.

This is my daughter and nephew in front of the old wreck at Ft. Morgan.







-

A picture my daughter took.










Some sunsets.



















Some fish.


----------



## miztergentz (Oct 8, 2007)

Great pictures Barry........... thanks for sharing......... Looks like the kids had a great time!


----------



## jeff456 (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice pics and those are great memories for the kids!!! Thanks for posting.

Jeff


----------



## Lyin Dog (Oct 1, 2007)

*Great report!*

We had a place at the *Indies* in Ft. Morgan & loved surf fishing out there. I had my most memorable Redfish experience right there. I miss staying out there.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

We know where their honey hole will be when they take their children fishing! Glad you guys had a great time! Nice pics too!

:takephoto :clap:clap


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job! Building memories for a lifetime!:bowdown:bowdown:clap


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Great report and pictures :clap....man what a cool wreck....where is that excatly located....id like to take the kids to check it out....thanks.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Fishermon (10/7/2008)*Great report and pictures :clap....man what a cool wreck....where is that excatly located....id like to take the kids to check it out....thanks.


It's located at mile marker six on the gulf side.


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

You can't beat smot good weather, nice beaches and sharing a fishing trip with the kids. Nice catch. I am sure they are telling all their friends how much fun that was.

Chris :clap


----------

